# I got a job!



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

That's great! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great. :banana


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Awesome!! Go You!! :yay


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats! :yay


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Congratulations Jess :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Temari (May 22, 2005)

Awesome, way to go!


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

:banana


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

good job


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jesserie,

That's wonderful news! Don't let the job keep you isolated. You can try and work on being a little social while you are at it. The job and time is small enough that you don't worry about a lot of interaction, but just enough to give you some practice. 

It's great to hear you are rejoining us in the working world!


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Awesome! Congratulations! 

How come you have to take a drug test for a data entry job though? :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Szattam,

You don't want Jesserie to be typing under the influence! The company wants to make sure their employees are clean and are able to handle the stress without illegal drugs, etc.


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

wooooohoooooooooo jess !!!! :banana :clap :yay









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Everyone was laughing at me, and I was like shutup guys !!, I look good !."~ Amy Lee ~


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

Good for you. I did data entry too for a little more than two years. I liked it because I didn't have to interact with too many people.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Excellent! Well done.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Szattam,
> 
> You don't want Jesserie to be typing under the influence!


 :lol NOOO! Not a TUI. We don't want that, then she'll have to do hard time. HAha. Well congratulations, and good luck. I'm quite jealous.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Ahh my dream job, congrats!! Sounds great, yay!  :banana


----------

